# Plumíferos de bandas-Michelin. Es la moda más gilipoyas para el nuevo hombre clonico?



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Los veo por la calle y parecen salidos de una película de serie B











*RESUMEN*
*
Todas estas prendas tienen "bandas Michelín" pero solo las necesitan las de plumón.

En las Sintéticas las ponen para dar el pego. 
*
*Mirad una cojonuda sintética sin bandas!!*


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ene 2022)

Hombre, si me dices de Ternua o así....pero del Deca... :


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Ene 2022)

Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.

Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.

Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.


----------



## asakopako (19 Ene 2022)

Nueva moda? Si todas las gañanas de mi pueblo llevan eso en invierno y una camiseta fucsia horterísima que no sé como se llama pero todas llevan la misma en verano.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.



Si no ligas con eso es que lo tuyo no tiene solución.


----------



## tatenen (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si no ligas con eso es que lo tuyo no tiene solución.



Para ligar tengo otros recursos no me lo compro para ligar aunque cueste 950€.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911987



No sé cuál es más hortera


----------



## OJO1984 (19 Ene 2022)

Estás a la última cabronazo, joder, parece que esto del covid19 ha hecho que algunos no hayan salido a la calle estos 2 últimos años, moda dice.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Ene 2022)

Los que tienen capucha van bien si llueve, el que me compré lo puedes enrollar y guardarlo en una bolsa, no pesa nada y te aislan de las ventoleras


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los veo por la calle y parecen salidos de una película de serie B
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911980
> Ver archivo adjunto 911982



¿Moda...?

Pues para ser moda llevan 30 o 40 años en el mercado.

Son prendas PRACTICAS, que si son de plumon de verdad abrigan mucho y bien, que pesan poco y en el armaria apenas ocupan (aunque no se recomiende almacenarlas comprimidas).

Las hay que camuflan los canales con un tejido plano exterior, pero esa es una cuestion casi meramente estetica (así también mejoran algo el grado de aislamiento, pero no demasiado).


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (19 Ene 2022)

Qué horripilancia.


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Los paninari... cuanto hacia que no leia esa palabra...


----------



## JimJones (19 Ene 2022)

Los Pedro Gomez molaban mas.






Home - Pedro Gómez Madrid


Los míticos abrigos plumas canadienses y chalecos de Pedro Gómez, actualizados con los mejores tejidos del mercado. ¡Sube la cima con nosotros!




pedrogomezmadrid.com


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Ene 2022)

El fachaleco se lleva desde hace tiempo


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Ene 2022)

A finales de los años 90 los malotes llevaban sus Verlac que ahora venden por wallapop


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.




Te has dejado 2000 pavos en esa basura? Para tirar el dinero mejor vuelve a comprarte un Touareg


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Ene 2022)

Cuando tienes un buen plumífero de estos es muy importante cada pocos días darle la vuelta y sacudirle bocabajo suavemente para que las plumas se distribuyan bien.

Sí que es verdad que muchos de estos abrigos no van rellenos de plumas y que tienen un relleno sintético que haría realmente innecesario el sistema de compartimento tipo michelín pero sí que es verdad que se ha cogido por moda


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> A finales de los años 90 los malotes llevaban sus Verlac que ahora venden por wallapop
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912042
> 
> ...



El originario de eso eran los plumas Pedro Gómez de toda la vida de la tienda el Igloo en Islas Filipinas en Madrid.

Qué buenos tiempos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Señoritas, unos consejos interesantes.









Doudoune sans manches femme - comment la porter cet hiver ?


Basique du dressing hivernal, la doudoune a su se réinventer pendant les saisons jusqu'à devenir une doudoune sans manches femme. Voici comment la porter !




deavita.fr





*Plumífero de mujer sin mangas: ¿cómo llevarlo sin parecer una salchicha disfrazada?*


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El originario de eso eran los plumas Pedro Gómez de toda la vida de la tienda el Igloo en Islas Filipinas en Madrid.
> 
> Qué buenos tiempos.



BRVTAL

Auge, caída y resurrección del Pedro Gómez, el plumas que unió Baqueira con el bakalao


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> BRVTAL
> 
> Auge, caída y resurrección del Pedro Gómez, el plumas que unió Baqueira con el bakalao
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912048



Están intentando resucitarlo y ahora que se llevan mucho las zapatillas Nike en reventa en muchas tiendas del centro de Madrid hay piezas exclusivas de los plumas de aquellos años yo el mío le vendí hace 3 años a un coleccionista que me pagó 500€ por un plumas que me costó 65.000ptas en 1993.


----------



## geremi (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> A finales de los años 90 los malotes llevaban sus Verlac que ahora venden por wallapop
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912042
> 
> ...



Y los Rumilly


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Moda...?
> 
> *Pues para ser moda llevan 30 o 40 años en el mercado.*
> 
> ...



Sí pero ahora los días de frío lo llevan desde niñatos hasta abueletes pasando por orondas amas de casa, es una plaga. NO SIN MI TRAJE MICHELIN!!


----------



## ray merryman (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.



Exacto, aquí ya vale abrir hilos de mierda de criticar solo por criticar.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Ene 2022)

Parece que te has caído del barco con eso..


----------



## rikitiki (19 Ene 2022)

Eso está hasta bien. No será muy elegante, pero abriga y es ligero. 
Lo que es ridículo es la versión que se ha puesto de moda últimamente. largos hasta las rodillas. eso ya es pasarse.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ene 2022)

esos los llevaba en la discoteca cuando tenia 16 años y ademas puestos dentro pasando calor


----------



## latumbadehuma (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo del lidl. Muy contento. Y me suda la cimborria lo que penséis de eso.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Es el plumífero de toda la vida pero más estilizado.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> A finales de los años 90 los malotes llevaban sus Verlac que ahora venden por wallapop
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912042
> 
> ...



Metamorfaseabas de tirilla a cicloman en cero coma.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Ansí










The rise of the ugly puffer jacket hides a cruel truth


They're cheap, they're effective, they're everywhere. But there's a dark side, writes James Valentine.




www.abc.net.au






*El auge de la horrible chaqueta acolchada.*

Las chaquetas acolchadas se han convertido en una parte estándar de los armarios de invierno. ( Pixabay)

*Por qué todos los usamos este invierno? La chaqueta de plumón, que alguna vez se usó solo para escalar el Everest, ahora está en la espalda de todos* los padres en un frío sábado por la mañana en el netball, en todos los esquiadores, en todos los que están en el frío.

Si bien aprecio su efectividad, creo que se ven horribles.

*La chaqueta acolchada, hecha de tubos cosidos y rellenos de plumas o plumón, hace que todos parezcan llevar bolsas de basura de plástico*.   *Hace que todos se vean hinchados*.

*Por qué ahora tenemos que parecer una tribu temblorosa de personas Michelin?*


> Puede que sea una especie de nostalgia de viejo, pero echo de menos los abrigos, los sombreros y los guantes.


----------



## INE (19 Ene 2022)

Canada Goose, todo lo demás no vale para el frío de verdad.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Ene 2022)

Fachaleco next-gen.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Ene 2022)

Tras el fachaleco, llega el FACHAPLUMA, próximo desfile de Ortega Smith....


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Ene 2022)

En los años 80 heredé de un primo con pasta su plumas Roc·Neige, y ya eran así.
Era mil veces mejor que la coreana que llebava todo el mundo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Ene 2022)

De ante ayer es la moda de los plumas.


----------



## Okiali (19 Ene 2022)

Son calentitos y no pesan ni abultan nada
Me suda los cojones que sea feo. No lo llevo por bonito sino para paliar el puto frio que hace.
Por mi como si tu vas en tanga por la calle.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hombre, si me dices de Ternua o así....pero del Deca... :



Menuda marquitis que os gastáis. 

Sabíais que el 60% de la población mundial subsiste con menos de 1 euro al día?

Dos hostias os merecéis.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Cuatro años de tortura por una chaqueta de plumas de ganso







amp-dw-com.cdn.ampproject.org






*Cuatro años de tortura por una chaqueta de plumas de ganso*

*Dolor intenso, dificultad para respirar y ataques al corazón, consecuencias que las aves soportan mientras son desplumadas. A pesar de que esta práctica está prohibida en la Unión Europea, la ley tiene agujeros.*

El proceso de desplume comienza cuando los patos y gansos tienen 10 semanas, es decir que no han alcanzado una edad madura, y continúa cada seis semanas, hasta que cumplen cuatro años.

En esta práctica manual, los trabajadores sujetan a las aves entre sus piernas y tiran de las plumas de la parte del pecho. Debido a que a los recolectores se le paga usualmente por cada ave, estos tratan de desplumar a la mayor cantidad posible de ellas.










Gigantes de la moda se comprometen a dejar de usar pluma animal


La medida responde a una campaña de PETA que expone los métodos con los que se despluma a las aves en las granjas




elpais-com.cdn.ampproject.org






*Gigantes de la moda se comprometen a dejar de usar pluma animal
*






Los edredones y almohadas de plumas pueden causar fibrosis pulmonar







amp-rtve-es.cdn.ampproject.org





*Los edredones y almohadas de plumas pueden causar fibrosis pulmonar*


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Menuda marquitis que os gastáis.
> 
> Sabíais que el 60% de la población mundial subsiste con menos de 1 euro al día?
> 
> Dos hostias os merecéis.



Se supone que son para lucir por ahí como ropa casual


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Se supone que son para lucir por ahí como ropa casual



Acaso vas a ser más o menos por un logotipo? Lo importante es lo que haya o no haya en el bolsillo de la chaqueta.

Otra cosa es ropa técnica de montaña o tal para necesidades especificas, pero para la calle prefiero ropa estandar, buen fajote de billetes de 500 y colgante de 250 gramos de "colorao".


----------



## jotace (19 Ene 2022)

Chaqueta de pana, para de goma tipo Karhu y trenka de imitación s lana ¡mandan!!


Y los Donuts en la cartera.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (19 Ene 2022)

Quizás en Wallapop encuentres alguno a un precio que te puedas permitir


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acaso vas a ser más o menos por un logotipo? Lo importante es lo que haya o no haya en el bolsillo de la chaqueta.
> 
> Otra cosa es ropa técnica de montaña o tal para necesidades especificas, pero para la calle prefiero ropa estandar, buen fajote de billetes de 500 y colgante de 250 gramos de "colorao".



BMW y los Chichos a toda ostia y lo petas


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Ene 2022)

Oye, hablando de ropa. Han subido un huevo las zapatillas deportivas o soy yo que cada día soy más pobre?


----------



## Javiser (19 Ene 2022)

La nueva moda? Pero si eso en los 90 era lo normal .


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Ene 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> BMW y los Chichos a toda ostia y lo petas



Ahí, ahí...no obstante yo suelo llevar a los travilis. BMW 730D manda, si.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Ene 2022)

hay un momento para cada prenda


----------



## charofilia (19 Ene 2022)

un puto plumífero


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.



Pero es que tú eres gei, nosotros no podemos vestir asi


----------



## victormiw (19 Ene 2022)

Me compré uno hace varios años y era horrible lo resbaladizo que era. Intentaba dejarlo en cualquier sitio y se resbalaba. Hasta llevarlo en el brazo tenía su dificultad porque se iba deslizando poco a poco. Nunca mais.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Oye, hablando de ropa. Han subido un huevo las zapatillas deportivas o soy yo que cada día soy más pobre?



Llevan años así. Cuando se implementó el euro, vaya que si subieron de precio, como todo vamos.


----------



## vanderwilde (19 Ene 2022)

Vaya lujazos que gastáis. Estáis bien de bolsillo, eh? Con lo que tiráis los ricos comemos los pobres.

Una camiseta de mangas cortas, y poco encima, por no decir, nada, así estoy.

A mitad de febrero, el coronel actuaba en conciencia y bajo su correcto proceder, se acabó el calorcito. Que no te pillaran con los brazos tapados. La camisa por encima del codo.

No, ahora sabe uno que fui tonto, pero por poco tiempo. Hoy, si soy de la realeza, politiqueo, etc, se cagáis para que ni pase frío, ni calor. Ah! Ni mi querida, ni toda su familia, ni mis putas de lujo.


----------



## Chaini (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo hace años una bomber de una conocida casa americana y esta como nueva. No me gusta que se vean los logos por eso solo la utilizo para sacar la basura y cosas asi. No digo marcas que muchos se escandalizan


----------



## Teuro (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> A finales de los años 90 los malotes llevaban sus Verlac que ahora venden por wallapop
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912042
> 
> ...



Antes hacía más frio que ahora.


----------



## Teuro (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cuando tienes un buen plumífero de estos es muy importante cada pocos días darle la vuelta y sacudirle bocabajo suavemente para que las plumas se distribuyan bien.
> 
> Sí que es verdad que muchos de estos abrigos no van rellenos de plumas y que tienen un relleno sintético que haría realmente innecesario el sistema de compartimento tipo michelín pero sí que es verdad que se ha cogido por moda



El objetivo del tejido sintético distribuido según compartimentos al estilo michelín es precisamente que parezca una chaqueta de plumas sin serlo.


----------



## trichetin (19 Ene 2022)

Fachaqueta.


----------



## Javiser (19 Ene 2022)

Mmmm si, finales 80 principios 90


----------



## Mazaldeck (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo el de Uniqlo: pesa poco, es super fino, abriga mucho ¿qué problema le veis? la cosa es no pasar frío.


----------



## rafabogado (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo ya casi 50 tacos y eso lo empezaron a llevar los chavales en mi instituto allá por el año 85.

Eran incluso más bonitos, porque el tacto no era plastiquero, sino aterciopelado.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911987



@artemis ?


----------



## simenthal (19 Ene 2022)

Es la prenda definitiva para el invierno , verdadera pluma , poco grosor y por de bajo de cazadora de piel la solución total


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (19 Ene 2022)

Sí, seguro que a -7 grados con un jersey y una camisa los brazos iban "un poco frescos" y por la mañana no tenías un gripazo del quince. Las fantasmadas que hay que leer...


----------



## Sputnik (19 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.




De estos que puedes esperar, apenas saben vestirse como para que entiendan de prendas y su fabricacion.

Por cierto, ese Moncler no esta mal. Yo tengo un Moorer y un Herno, me gustan sus diseños, sobre todo Moorer


----------



## NORDWAND (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Oye, hablando de ropa. Han subido un huevo las zapatillas deportivas o soy yo que cada día soy más pobre?



Sí y mucho. Sobre todo en zapatillas de correr.
Desde que Nike metió placa de carbono y empezó a cobrar 250 pavos, creando una nueva gama alta. Lo que antes era tope de gama y 140 pavos ahora son 180. con las gamas medias, igual. de 70-80 se han subido a 100.


----------



## jolu (19 Ene 2022)

En España se pusieron de moda al final de los 80 y costaban, creo recordar, sobre 50 mil pelas. 
La marca mas conocida era MITO.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Ene 2022)

Pues para el frío lo veo práctico


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ene 2022)

OJO1984 dijo:


> Estás a la última cabronazo, joder, parece que esto del covid19 ha hecho que algunos no hayan salido a la calle estos 2 últimos años, moda dice.



este forero tiene razon
el plumas del decarton tiene al menos 2 años en españa, de moda NADA
y la peña no lo lleva porque le guste el diseño michelin
lo lleva porque no pesa NADA (como todos los plumas vamos) y da el suficiente calorcito para el uso diario normal siempre que no vivas en el everest o el polo norte. Y ademas no es carisimo


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

Son horribles.

Protegen bien del frío, pero horribles como pelo de femiñorda.


----------



## Pablem0s (19 Ene 2022)

Los northface de 500 pavos con plumas de maricón en la capucha son aún más lamentables.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si no ligas con eso es que lo tuyo no tiene solución.



En la sauna guay liga vestido de Adan...
para que cojones querra el plumas.


----------



## Jacda (19 Ene 2022)

El problema es que cuando se mojan traspasa el frio que es mejor quitartelo. Mientras este seco es lo mejor, ligero y comodo.
Ahora los tienes sinteticos (primaloft) que aunque se mojen aguantan el calor corporal


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Ene 2022)

En los 80 se pusieron de moda unos que llevaban tanto los chicos como las chicas. Eran bastante caros por aquel entonces. Se les podían quitar las mangas y eran tremendamente voluminosos. A mí nunca me gustaron, aparte de que mis padres no me lo podían comprar, y ahora que tengo pasta para comprarme un visón no tengo ningún interés en ropa cara.
Con un abrigo de paño grueso o de pelo sintético de Zara o de Mango, que abriga como las pieles naturales (y tampoco estamos en Rusia, coño), voy que me mato.
Con los zapatos sí soy más exigente y ahí es donde invierto más.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> ¿Vas con 10 años de retraso?



Coño, que te lo he puesto antes. Antes se veían en cierto número pero ahora son una plaga, al menos en el norte. Antes solian ser de banda ancha pero ahora casi todos son de banda estrecha, parecen Mutantes-Clonicos-Michelin de las películas de ciencia ficción de hace 40 años.

*"El auge de la horrible chaqueta acolchada.*

Las chaquetas acolchadas se han convertido en una parte estándar de los armarios de invierno. ( Pixabay)

*Por qué todos los usamos este invierno? La chaqueta de plumón, que alguna vez se usó solo para escalar el Everest, ahora está en la espalda de todo el mundo.*

Si bien aprecio su efectividad, creo que se ven horribles.

*La chaqueta acolchada, hecha de tubos cosidos y rellenos de plumas o plumón, hace que todos parezcan llevar bolsas de basura de plástico*.  *Hace que todos se vean hinchados*.

*Por qué ahora tenemos que parecer una tribu temblorosa de personas Michelin?*


----------



## Señor Paquito (19 Ene 2022)

A ver coño que yo estas chaquetas las llevaba hace treinta años. Otra cosa es que se hayan vuelto a poner de moda ahora, pero llevan inventadas un cojón de tiempo. 

Lo que cuesta digerir es ver a algún/una/une gilipollos/as/es llevando chalecos himaláyicos en el puto mercadona. Y con manga corta debajo, que es para darles dos tortas. Vale que hace frío en la sección de congelados pero para eso no es.

Pero las chaquetas de plumas tienen más años que un bosque, no jodamos.


----------



## orbeo (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Oye, hablando de ropa. Han subido un huevo las zapatillas deportivas o soy yo que cada día soy más pobre?



Hace 3 años o x ahi me compré unas Nike Air Max 90 y me costaron 95€. Ahora valen 140€.

Y así todo.


----------



## McLovin (19 Ene 2022)

Nueva moda....de hace 30 años, si.

Cuando yo era joven hace 600 años, lo que lo petaba eran los plumas Pedro Gómez.


----------



## elpelos (19 Ene 2022)

Por experiencia, la mejor ropa para el frió es la náutica o la de moto, esta ultima infinitamente mas barata. Mismos guantes de moto y náutica y diferencias de precios bestiales. Si le añades ropa interior térmica, ni te enteras que vas por la nieve


----------



## Gentilischi (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los veo por la calle y parecen salidos de una película de serie B
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911980
> Ver archivo adjunto 911982



Ríete todo lo que tu quieras pero que sepas que llevo usando este tipo de chaqueta de pluma ultraligera desde hace 4 años que los descubrí en el primer *Uniqlo* que abrieron el n España. 

En mi opinión es el tejido / tecnología de ropa, mejor que ha sido inventado en los *últimos 10 años* (lanzados en 2009). 

*300 gramos. *Ocupa poco guardado en una mochila o maleta. *Abriga de la hostia*. Sirve bien para llevarla como *2a capa* en un abrigo más grande. Va bien incluso debajo de la *chaqueta de americana*. Lo uso para salir a hacer deporte los días que hace mucho frío. Para ir a la montaña, a la nieve, etLo llevo por casa para *ahorrar calefacción*. Etc

Deja tus prejuicios al lado. Es muy buen producto. Los de Zara se pueden encontrar de rebajas por 30 euros. Pero los de Uniqlo son de calidad superior y salen por 60-70 euros. De Uniqlo me he comprado 2. De Zara 1. Sin duda vale la pena en invertir en el primero.


----------



## Gentilischi (19 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Nueva moda....de hace 30 años, si.
> 
> Cuando yo era joven hace 600 años, lo que lo petaba eran los plumas Pedro Gómez.



Las ultraligeras son creación de Uniqlo. Desde 2009.


----------



## josesumm (19 Ene 2022)

Para el frio para mi la mejor ropa con diferencia en la de la marca Columbia con la membrana interior omni heat, es una capa interior igual que las mantas térmicas pero con agujeros para la transpiración luego puede tener goretex plumas, sintético pero la capa interior omni heat es lo que mas calor da de todo lo que he probado, puedes una chaqueta superfina como la del declathon y manga corta debajo que no pasas frio aunque estes por debajo de cero grados.














Tambien hay zapatos con esa tecnología que en mi caso me han funcionado fantásticamente.


----------



## Decipher (19 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Para el frio para mi la mejor ropa con diferencia en la de la marca Columbia con la membrana interior omni heat, es una capa interior igual que las mantas térmicas pero con agujeros para la transpiración luego puede tener goretex plumas, sintético pero la capa interior omni heat es lo que mas calor da de todo lo que he probado, puedes una chaqueta superfina como la del declathon y manga corta debajo que no pasas frio aunque estes por debajo de cero grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suena caro.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo varios ... En montaña se usan mucho PrimaLoft se pueden meter en un bolsillo pequeño si son de plumas mejor . No ocupa nada y como 2 capa a una chaquetilla, la conviertes en pasa ventiscas .

_








PrimaLoft®: la alternativa a las chaquetas de plumas


Los tejidos PrimaLoft, son respetuosos con el medio ambiente, tienen gran capacidad de aislamiento, y aunque estén mojados no pierden sus propiedades.




travesiapirenaica.com




_


----------



## josesumm (19 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Suena caro.



No mucho, son mas caras que las del dechaton claro que te sacas algo parecido por 40 euros en columbia del mismo grosor unos 100 pero no tiene nada que ver mi mujer se acaba de pillar la del declathon y ha tiene columbia y el aislamiento no tienen nada que ver.
Esta por ejemplo.



https://www.elcorteingles.es/deportes/MP_0005970_1909651-chaqueta-de-esqui-de-hombre-alpine-crux-columbia/?color=Verde%20flúor



Super fina, vamos que no te la quitas por ejemplo al entrar en el coche para conducir pues no molesta esta modelo ademas con plumas, los hay mas baratos sin plumas.


----------



## Decipher (19 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> No mucho, son mas caras que las del dechaton claro que te sacas algo parecido por 40 euros en columbia del mismo grosor unos 100 pero no tiene nada que ver mi mujer se acaba de pillar la del declathon y ha tiene columbia y el aislamiento no tienen nada que ver.
> Esta por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> ...



150 eypos. No me importa pagarlo si es bueno, pero es mas bien caro. El negro del anuncio y el color aguacate me tiran para atrás no obstante.


----------



## josesumm (19 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> 150 eypos. No me importa pagarlo si es bueno, pero es mas bien caro. El negro del anuncio y el color aguacate me tiran para atrás no obstante.



Te he puesto la primera que ha salido que ademas es con plumón, seguro que hay sin plumón mas baratas, ahora es el momento con las rebajas si puedes te acercas a un CI y las ves.


----------



## Guillotin (19 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Los Pedro Gomez molaban mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tuve un Pedro Gómez hace 40 años, lo regalé hace unos años por aburrimiento.
El mejor "plumas" que he tenido.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Los Pedro Gomez molaban mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



600 pavos un chaleco con plumas?


----------



## Guillotin (19 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Parece que te has caído del barco con eso..



Eso mismo le dijeron a MacFly cuando viajó al pasado.


----------



## Guillotin (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 600 pavos un chaleco con plumas?



Se lo compre a un yonki de mi barrio por mil pesetas. Estaba sin estrenar.


----------



## Decipher (19 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Se lo compre a un yonki de mi barrio por mil pesetas. Estaba sin estrenar.



Que bonita anécdota.


----------



## Guillotin (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuatro años de tortura por una chaqueta de plumas de ganso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que crueldad, decían en el canal discovery que el plumón lo recogían de los nidos.


----------



## EGO (19 Ene 2022)

¿Plumas?



Esos chalecos estan todos llenos de fibra,no de plumas.


----------



## Galvf (19 Ene 2022)

Son putas bolsas de plástico feas y jodidas disruptivas hormonales, pero tito Rockefeller os lo va a agradecer un montón si seguís comprándolas.


----------



## chortinator (19 Ene 2022)

lo peor son los gordos que se ponen eso, si que parecen el michelin


----------



## chortinator (19 Ene 2022)

rikitiki dijo:


> Eso está hasta bien. No será muy elegante, pero abriga y es ligero.
> Lo que es ridículo es la versión que se ha puesto de moda últimamente. largos hasta las rodillas. eso ya es pasarse.




Pero abriga abriga?? Es decir no se pasa frio con eso??


----------



## chortinator (19 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Para el frio para mi la mejor ropa con diferencia en la de la marca Columbia con la membrana interior omni heat, es una capa interior igual que las mantas térmicas pero con agujeros para la transpiración luego puede tener goretex plumas, sintético pero la capa interior omni heat es lo que mas calor da de todo lo que he probado, puedes una chaqueta superfina como la del declathon y manga corta debajo que no pasas frio aunque estes por debajo de cero grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero pesa o no pesa, porque el invierno pasado me compre uno de otra marca, que si no pasaba frio pero joderparecia que llevaba una maleta a cuestas


----------



## Barrunto (19 Ene 2022)

En el principal, ahí, con dos cojones.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ene 2022)

Pero si eso lo llevaba el hippy de mi profesor del insti con unas chiruca y los lois ..............


----------



## josesumm (19 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Pero pesa o no pesa, porque el invierno pasado me compre uno de otra marca, que si no pasaba frio pero joderparecia que llevaba una maleta a cuestas



Hay algunas superfinas que no pesan nada, yo ni me la quito para conducir pues no abultan.
Lo mejor es que pases por algun CI y las veas pues hay muchas gamas en columbia con el omni heat, algunas con plumas bastante aparatosas y otras muy finas.


----------



## lostsoul242 (19 Ene 2022)

Siempre ha habido modas y siempre ha habido quien ha querido seguirlas y quien ha querido no hacerlo .

Todo lo convertis en postmodernismo .


----------



## Kayros (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si no ligas con eso es que lo tuyo no tiene solución.



Yo conozco a uno que liga mogollón con una de caterpillar...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

En plateado brillante es el santo y seña de toda choni que se precie a serlo desde hace más de 20 años


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

No te olvides de combinarlo con unos buenos "descansos"


----------



## midelburgo (19 Ene 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> De ante ayer es la moda de los plumas.








En realidad es como el gambeson medieval para llevar debajo de la cota de mallas...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (19 Ene 2022)

no es moda es que ahora los han bajao de precio porque son chinos ..con plumas de murciegalo..


----------



## circus maximus (19 Ene 2022)

Madre mía,las michelin esas darán mucho calor y serán ligeras pero es que son horribles y además no sabía que eran tan caras. 
Con lo que mola llevar una chaqueta, chamarra o abrigo bien elegante y una bonita bufanda 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimJones (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 600 pavos un chaleco con plumas?



No se eso era lo que llevaban todos los subnormales en los 90 y a más de unos se lo han volcado en la puerta de un garito turbio.

Yo en esas épocas tenía una koreana de esas verde por fuera y naranja por dentro.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> No se eso era lo que llevaban todos los subnormales en los 90 y a más de unos se lo han volcado en la puerta de un garito turbio.
> 
> Yo en esas épocas tenía una koreana de esas verde por fuera y naranja por dentro.



Esas molaban...


----------



## Carlos París (19 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Los Pedro Gomez molaban mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y mangarlos y dar de hostias al tolay, aún más.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Ene 2022)

Llevo viéndolos dos años a todos los NPCs.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> Yo tengo del lidl. Muy contento. Y me suda la cimborria lo que penséis de eso.



Y yo. 18 pavos me costó. Salgo a las 8 de la mañana con -8º, debajo solamente camisa de manga larga y camiseta paco de tirantes, del Lidl también.


----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Ene 2022)

Con tanto hater de estupideces esto empieza a parecerse a Forocoches


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En los años 80 heredé de un primo con pasta su plumas Roc·Neige, y ya eran así.
> Era mil veces mejor que la coreana que llebava todo el mundo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Era un sinvivir... la koreana con sus pelos en la capucha, el plumas hinchado o el chaqueton Karhu con su Thinsulate certificado... que dilema.

Afortunadamente la koreana paso de moda rapidamente, el chaqueton karhu tampoco vivio mucho pese a que era lo mejor con lluvia y el plumas se llevo el gato al agua aunque en cuanto se moje sea una pesada prenda inutil que tarda dos semanas en secarse.
Va a sobrevivir generaciones y podremos ver a nietos usando chaquetas similares a las que usaron sus abuelos a su misma edad... no me lo superes; igualamelo.


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Menuda marquitis que os gastáis.
> 
> Sabíais que el 60% de la población mundial subsiste con menos de 1 euro al día?
> 
> Dos hostias os merecéis.



Tengo yo un chaqueton de plumon "Del Deca" que se mea y se caga en prendas "de marca" del doble de su precio. He estado con el en los Picos de Europa a bastantes grados bajo cero, parado y pasando puto calor.
Relacion plumon/pluma de 80/20 con un fill-power cojonudo, puños con manguito interior, cremalleras termoselladas, tejido exterior impermeable y perlante... caracteristicas que aunque no sean espectaculares comparadad con topes de gama de primeras marcas, si lo son teniendo en cuenta lo que me costo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Ene 2022)

Esto ya se llevó hace muchos años. Quien lo haya guardado está de enhorabuena.


----------



## Sardónica (19 Ene 2022)

Los venden en el Carrefour de siempre en la sección Paco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> En el principal, ahí, con dos cojones.



Tema económico puro y duro. El Corte Inglés está de plumíferos hasta el cuello, dicho por ellos mismos. Se pensarían que venia otro Filomena o creeran en las Cabañuelas que lo anuncian  Se los van a comer con patatas. Otras tiendas igual, todos con sus abrigos que parecen hechos con bolsas de basura infladas.

Se está vendiendo ropa para ir a la Antartida pero que se usa para sentarte en las terracitas de Madrid. Es la moda. Como los todoterreno que se usaban para el monte y ahora los usan los pijos que no pisan con ellos un jardín en su vida.

Por otra parte las bandas "Michelín" solo las necesitan los de pluma natural, no los sintéticos. Pero esas bandas dan el pego de plumífero auténtico y se las ponen hasta los de los chinos. Así que todos uniformados y clónicos, ricos y pobres.

Y las plumas se arrancan en aves vivas para ahorrar, no hay que matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Llevas poco en el foro, si titulas "Aumenta la venta de plumíferos" no te lee ni dios


----------



## Kurten (19 Ene 2022)

Pero es que hay algo que no se critique en burbuja????

Por el amor de dios.....

Un saludo


----------



## Murray's (19 Ene 2022)

Eso acolchado se lleva desde los años 70
Mira el de la peli regreso al futuro.

Entiendo que acabas nacer hace dos dias


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> No se eso era lo que llevaban todos los subnormales en los 90 y a más de unos se lo han volcado en la puerta de un garito turbio.
> 
> Yo en esas épocas tenía una koreana de esas verde por fuera y naranja por dentro.



Pues ya veras cuando vuelva esto...


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pero es que hay algo que no se critique en burbuja????
> 
> Por el amor de dios.....
> 
> Un saludo



El día que nos dejen criticar publicaremos con fotocopias .

Además, los hiperactivos tenemos la manía de contar las bandas de cada maldito plumífero y eso nos estresa mucho


----------



## JimJones (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pues ya veras cuando vuelva esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912591



Me corto los pies antes de ponerme eso.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Me corto los pies antes de ponerme eso.



Para nieve van de puta madre joder... tienen hasta la anillita para enganchar las polainas, hostias.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Ene 2022)

A mi me tocaba los cojones también ver de pronto a todo el mundo con esa mierda, como clones. Hasta que un día descolgué la de mi parienta de la entrada para coger mi chaqueta y me dije, “¿qué cojones es esto? No pesa nada!”. Sobre todo en comparación con mi chaqueta que pesaba como sus muertos.

Para aliviar un poco la espalda en invierno viene de lujo. La clave de este artículo no es el aspecto, ni la moda, ni niño muerto: es el peso.

Es una maravilla. A día de hoy tengo 2, una con mangas y otra sin mangas, North Face.


----------



## JimJones (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Para nieve van de puta madre joder... tienen hasta la anillita para enganchar las polainas, hostias.



Sabes tan bien como yo que medio instituto las llevaba hasta en verano, como las Roc neige. 

No he comprendido nunca el calzado de montaña en una ciudad como Madrid.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Sabes tan bien como yo que medio instituto las llevaba hasta en verano, como las Roc neige.
> 
> No he comprendido nunca el calzado de montaña en una ciudad como Madrid.



Hay calzado de montaña que va de puta madre para uso urbano, pero el caso de esas botas era absurdo.
Determinadas botas de trekking y zapatillas de trail van muy bien para uso polivalente durante las temporadas para las que estuviesen concebidas. Son calzado comodo y duradero y el de invierno ademas es impermeable y calido.
El problema es que esas botas eran PARA PUTA NIEVE, por eso lo de llevar la zona de los cordones tapada (para que no se llenasen de nieve) y la anilla para enganchar las polainas de nieve.
La moda bakala de esas botas fue de las mas absurdas posibles. Esas botas no transpiraban, a temperaturas sobre cero se te cocian los pies... y las usaban todos los bakalas para ir en pleno verano a bailar a Valencia.

Absurdo es quedarse muy corto.


----------



## alb. (20 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los veo por la calle y parecen salidos de una película de serie B



Son baratos, pensan poco, y abrigan mucho. No es una moda es una prenda práctica.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> A mi me tocaba los cojones también ver de pronto a todo el mundo con esa mierda, como clones. Hasta que un día descolgué la de mi parienta de la entrada para coger mi chaqueta y me dije, “¿qué cojones es esto? No pesa nada!”. Sobre todo en comparación con mi chaqueta que pesaba como sus muertos.
> 
> Para aliviar un poco la espalda en invierno viene de lujo. La clave de este artículo no es el aspecto, ni la moda, ni niño muerto: es el peso.
> 
> Es una maravilla. A día de hoy tengo 2, una con mangas y otra sin mangas, North Face.



Esas prendas de plumon (si son de pluma son una puta mierda, aunque todas llevan un mix de ambas cosas y su precio, peso y calidad depende de los porcentajes de ambas cosas) nacieron, obviamente como solucion de aislamiento termico optimo para alta montaña y cosas polares precisamente por eso... al pesar tan poco puedes llevar prendas de enorme volumen (que es lo que realmente "abriga", el volumen de aire de la prenda) con poquisimo peso y ademas son enormemente compresibles; puedes meter un chaqueton gigante en una bolsita pequeñisima comprimiendola como ninguna fibra sintetica ha logrado hasta el dia de hoy. A eso se le llama fill-power y es lo que mas se valora es esas prendas; el que se obtenga el maximo volumen maximo con la menor masa de plumon posible.

Eso si... que no se moje por dentro que lo que te queda es una mierda como la catedral de burgos y mejor no almacenarlo comprimido por demasiado tiempo o te lo cargas... y bueno, los lavados y secados son exigentes y por supuesto tambien estan las razonables objeciones eticas al uso de ese relleno.
Yo ya no compro prendas de plumon. Lo hize mientras practicaba montañismo de todo tipo, por razones de necesidad, pero desde que deje el montañismo de altura e invernal, me sirve con las fibras sinteticas y no necesito que mueran cruelmente mas gansos por mi.


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso acolchado se lleva desde los años 70
> Mira el de la peli regreso al futuro.
> 
> Entiendo que acabas nacer hace dos dias



¡Jajaja! ¡Qué mito!

_- "¿Eres marinero o algo así? ¿Por qué llevas chaleco salvavidas?"_​_- "Ehhh.. Soy guardacostas"_​
A saber a cuántos centenares de kilómetros estaba Hill Valley del océano Pacífico


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Son baratos, pensan poco, y abrigan mucho. No es una moda es una prenda práctica.



Ya, pero lo ridículo es que la bandas 'Michelin" solo son necesarias en caso de plumín natural. Pero a los baratos de material sintético les ponen bandas para parecerse a los caros.

La moda son las malditas bandas o franjas horizontales!!

*La prenda de ls derecha es de mi material sintético (es una buena prenda) y no hace falta que tenga mil michelines!!*


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> ¡Jajaja! ¡Qué mito!
> 
> _- "¿Eres marinero o algo así? ¿Por qué llevas chaleco salvavidas?"_​_- "Ehhh.. Soy guardacostas"_​
> A saber a cuántos centenares de kilómetros estaba Hill Valley del océano Pacífico



El momento mas grande de toda la pelicula. El guonista ahi se marco un chiste cojonudo.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Ene 2022)

Llevan ya de moda mas de 10 años.
Si, son horrorosos, creo que se empezaron a poner de moda con algunos furgolistas llevandolos, luego todo los tios como borregos empezaron a llevarlos y mas adelante tias.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya, pero lo ridículo es que la bandas 'Michelin" solo son necesarias en caso de plumín natural. Pero a los baratos de material sintético les ponen bandas para parecerse a los caros.
> 
> *La prenda de ls derecha es de mi material sintético (es una buena prenda) y no hace falta que tenga mil michelines!!*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912637



Efecivamente solo son necesarias con pluma y plumon. Esas acanaladuras pueden ser mas o menos anchas segun el volumen deseado pero el plumon ha de estar compartimentado para no irse abajo por pura gravedad. De hecho tras cada lavado toca volver a colocarlo dentro de los compartimentos porque se hace pegotes en la parte mas baja segun lo tiendas. Lo de las pelotas de tenis en la lavadora apenas sirve para nada.

Otra cosa es que a toda prenda de plumon se le pueda (que se puede...) poner un tejido exterior liso que cubra las acanaladuras de compartimentacion. Ejemplo...











Esa chaqueta es de plumon/pluma al 50% y por dentro se pueden ver las acanaladuras, pero por fuera lleva un forro exterior liso que da mejor impermeabilidad y camufla las acanaladuras ademas de mitigar el problema de las zonas frias que tienen las prendas de ese tipo acanaladas en las zonas de costura en las que el grosor de la prenda es minimo.

90 pavos en Decathlon, por cierto... seccion de esqui.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Más ejemplo de *chaquetas sintéticas* (relleno sintético) de buenísima calidad *SIN BANDAS MICHELIN!!!*

"
*CHAQUETAS SINTÉTICAS*
Las chaquetas sintéticas son un excelente sustituto del plumón cuando las condiciones son más húmedas. El aislamiento puede mantener bien sus propiedades de conservación del calor, y los exteriores suelen ser más duraderos para soportar el impacto más duro de los elementos.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Más ejemplo de chaquetas sintéticas (relleno sintético) de buenísima calidad SIN BANDAS MICHELIN!!!
> 
> "
> *CHAQUETAS SINTÉTICAS*
> ...



Es que el plumon mojado es peso muerto y gelido. Para eso, efectivamente, van mejor las buenas fibras sinteticas y hasta la lana de toda la vida, tejidos que no pierden volumen al mojarse y siguen abrigando incluso en esas condiciones, cosa que el plumon, ni de puta coña (y ojo hasta que el plumon se seca... ojo ojo).

Pero tambien es cierto que las relaciones entre peso, volumen y compresibilidad del mejor plumon de ganso esta aun insuperado por fibra sintetica alguna. Llevan decadas trabajando en ello pero aun no lo han logrado.
Para usos extremos en los que el peso que se carga es capital y los frios realmente intensos... plumon, pero siempre bien aislado de la humedad.


----------



## INE (20 Ene 2022)

Un puto gorro que los españoles no saben ni qué son. Luego en Rusia todo dios con gorro y te preguntas
el por qué hasta que lo vives.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Efecivamente solo son necesarias con pluma y plumon. Esas acanaladuras pueden ser mas o menos anchas segun el volumen deseado pero el plumon ha de estar compartimentado para no irse abajo por pura gravedad. De hecho tras cada lavado toca volver a colocarlo dentro de los compartimentos porque se hace pegotes en la parte mas baja segun lo tiendas. Lo de las pelotas de tenis en la lavadora apenas sirve para nada.
> 
> Otra cosa es que a toda prenda de plumon se le pueda (que se puede...) poner un tejido exterior liso que cubra las acanaladuras de compartimentacion. Ejemplo...
> 
> ...




Coño, que no me has entendido nada!!

Decía que las bandas no son necesarias en las sintéticas!!


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Coño, que no me has entendido nada!!
> 
> Decía que las bandas no son necesarias en las sintéticas!!
> 
> ...



Observa la nueva redaccion... la que has citado. Al principio si que te malinterprete pero corregi mientras me leias.

PD: y estoy de acuerdo en que el plumon es prescindible para la inmensa mayoria de aplicaciones.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (20 Ene 2022)

Moda de que? Si ese diseño es viejo de cojones! Antes ese tipo de cazadoras eran de millonetis pero con el tiempo se han ido plebeyizando, convirtiendo esta prenda como algo deportivo o campestre con colores llamativos jode visual/ atorrantes y materiales mierderos que no abrigan nada y se desgarran como un ojete en circulacion, pero que valen cuatro pelas en las grandes superficies tipo decathlon. Hace años cuando se vulgarizo esta prenda acabo formando parte del uniforme vasco batasunero y se la solian poner estos para ir elegantes a las manifas, a los "Ongi Etorris" de etarras excarcelados, a la audiencia nacional o a la quema de cajeros y containers.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Moda de que? Si ese diseño es viejo de cojones! Antes ese tipo de cazadoras eran de millonetis pero con el tiempo se han ido plebeyizando, convirtiendo esta prenda como algo deportivo o campestre con colores llamativos jode visual/ atorrantes y materiales mierderos que no abrigan nada y se desgarran como un ojete en circulacion, pero que valen cuatro pelas en las grandes superficies tipo decathlon. Hace años cuando se vulgarizo esta prenda acabo formando parte del uniforme vasco batasunero y se la solian poner estos para ir elegantes a las manifas, a los "Ongi Etorris" de etarras excarcelados, a la audiencia nacional o a la quema de cajeros y containers.



Cojones, ya lo he dicho 20 veces. Las puñeteras bandas "Michelín' solo hacen falta en las de plumón.

Pero la mayoría que se venden son sintéticas y en esas no hace falta.

Es una p. moda, o mejor dicho, se venden porque "parecen de plumon" aunque cueste 8 euros. Es para dar el pego.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Moda de que? Si ese diseño es viejo de cojones! Antes ese tipo de cazadoras eran de millonetis pero con el tiempo se han ido plebeyizando, convirtiendo esta prenda como algo deportivo o campestre con colores llamativos jode visual/ atorrantes y materiales mierderos que no abrigan nada y se desgarran como un ojete en circulacion, pero que valen cuatro pelas en las grandes superficies tipo decathlon. Hace años cuando se vulgarizo esta prenda acabo formando parte del uniforme vasco batasunero y se la solian poner estos para ir elegantes a las manifas, a los "Ongi Etorris" de etarras excarcelados, a la audiencia nacional o a la quema de cajeros y containers.



Quiza te sorprenda, pero muchas de las "mas mejores" prendas de esas de plumon estan confecciondas con tejidos finisimos de esos que dices que se desgarran con mirarlos.
La razon es muy sencilla; NO ESTAN CONCEBIDAS COMO PRENDA EXTERIOR sino como prenda intermedia, como "segunda capa" en el esquema de las tres capas que se emplea en el alpinismo... una primera interior pegada a la piel para evacuar la transpiracion lejos de la mencionada piel, otra, la segunda, sobre la anterior cuya mision es exclusivamente termica... crear una camara de aure caliente alrededor del cuerpo y una tercera y ultima capa exterior que aisle del viento, lluvia, etc a las capas interiores.
En ese esquema es innecesario que la segunda capa sea de tejido grueso y resistente ante enganchones o rasgaduras porque para eso ya esta la tercera capa por encima y por contra lo que se valora positivamente es que sea lo mas ligera y compresible posible, es decir, de tejido fino.


----------



## chocolate (20 Ene 2022)

Leches! Pensaba que era el único que se negaba a vestir de semejante manera y también lo llamo "Michelín". Lo tienen TODOS mis amigos.
Este foro no deja de sorprenderme.

PD: Un día me dejaron uno porque me estaba helando de frio y abrigar, abriga pero antes muerto que sencillo.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Dime que no usas tambien un bolso de estos...







...y que no eres ese que va en el metro y el autobus tensando innecesariamente el biceps y los musculos de la mandibula mientras de agarra a la barra de arriba...por favor...


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Lo de los pantalones tacticos es lo de los pantalones con bolsillos "cargo" de esos como los de los boy scouts pero un poco menos bavaros y de loneta con ripstop en vez de ser de pana... ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Pues lo que me venia imaginando... solo que yo a ese tipo de pantalones los llamo "de senderismo", porque son basicamente lo mismo... loneta con ripstop para que tengan mas resistencia, multibolsillos con al menos uno (a menudo dos) amplios bolsillo a los lados de los muslos y todo eso.






Pantalón cargo de montaña y trekking Hombre Forclaz Travel 100


Compra en Decathlon Pantalón cargo de montaña y trekking Hombre Forclaz Travel 100 Nuestros diseñadores backpackers han diseñado este pantalón de trekking para recorrer el mundo con total comodidad y en todo tipo de entornos.




www.decathlon.es





Yo tengo tambien varios de ese tipo, cortos y largos tambien. Para ir al parque o al monte con los perros van de lujo.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Yo vario algo mas, pero el grueso de mi armario es ropa de senderismo discreta, sin colorines fluor ni cosas de esas; solo negro, gris, beige... pero si, casi todo "de montaña", "de senderismo" o como tu lo llamas "tactico", que en decathlon lo llaman "tecnico".
Honestamente... lo de "tactico" me parece tan marketiniano como lo de "tecnico". Es ropa practica, con las concesiones justas a la estetica y enfocada a la practicidad, comodidad y resistencia. Si eso es "tactico" o "tecnico", pues vale; esos terminos tienen su publico, pero yo lo llamo "ropa de batalla".


----------



## patroclus (20 Ene 2022)

No compréis nada que venga del sufrimiento animal.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Ene 2022)

Norway Geographic es más demigrante aún, solo los más retarded llevan una chupa de esa marca.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (20 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.



Yo con 18 me gaste un sueldo entero de aprendiz en un plumas de moncler . Que pena que se me rajase en una pelea


----------



## Vivoenalemania (20 Ene 2022)

Una marca que me gusta mucho ( por el calor que da ) es Columbia eso si no está de moda 
Luego pues suelo llevar the north face en invierno y también tengo una de Canada goose pero ya no la suelo llevar mucho este invierno ya que me he tirado 3 inviernos usandola


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Norway Geographic es más demigrante aún, solo los más retarded llevan una chupa de esa marca.



Y el 99% son del mercadillo, mas falsas que un doblon de plastico.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> No compréis nada que venga del sufrimiento animal.



Yo deje de comprar cosas de plumas tan pronto como deje de necesitarlas.
Hubo un tiempo en que si las "necesitaba" porque era eso o estar mas limitado en mis actividades deportivas montañeras, pero cuando deje la alta montaña y las actividades invernales me pase a la fibra. Ya solo tengo de plumon lo que me queda de entonces, que poco a poco va "muriendo", aunque hay cosas que aun me duraran decadas si no pasa nada con ellas.

Estpy contigo en eso. Ademas, la forma de obtener la pluma y el plumon es horrible.


----------



## Hairat4ever (20 Ene 2022)

A mi los plumas me parecen una horterada, donde esté un buen abrigo de lana 100% que se quiten esas mierdas de plástico...


----------



## Eremita (20 Ene 2022)

<iframe title="vimeo-player" src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>









Exposed: Despite 'Responsible Down Standards,' Farms Still Live-Plucking Geese


"Humane" down suppliers to Eddie Bauer, Lands' End, and Hollander Sleep Products are linked to live plucking of geese.




investigations.peta.org





Psicópatas, a disfrutar.


----------



## nate (20 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911987



Ese es el que quiero. Donde lo has comprado?


----------



## Saluter (20 Ene 2022)

Son ropas para mierda-hombres, para hombres cagaos y cobardes como el hombre actual. Y además a juego con el bozal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Siento joderte el sueño.

Una cosa es un plumífero que lo usas al aire libre y otra un edredón de plumas que estás en continuo contacto con el.

Cuidadín, esto que cuenta sobre la Fibrosis Pulmonar es rigurosamente cierto. Conozco casos cercanos.









Edredones y almohadas de plumas animales causan fibrosis pulmonar idiopática


La fibrosis pulmonar idiopática es una grave enfermedad pulmonar que causa una pérdida progresiva de la capacidad respiratoria y tienen una baja supervivencia. En España son 10.000 personas la que …




sinedieblog.wordpress.com





"*Edredones y almohadas de pluma animal pueden provocar fibrosis pulmonar idiopatica"*


----------



## tatenen (20 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Ese es el que quiero. Donde lo has comprado?



Le preguntaré a mi abuela que fue ella quien me lo dio.


----------



## kornconath (20 Ene 2022)

lonchafinismo positivo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Leí que hay que tratar las plumas de una forma especial para minimizar el riesgo.

Este tío sabe mucho y habla de predisposición genética.






Un experto explica que la exposición a las plumas del edredón puede causar neumonitis por hipersensibilidad


Tras el informe publicado esta semana por médicos británicos relacionado con el paciente que desarrolló una enfermedad pulmonar como consecuencia de las plumas




amp-20minutos-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## bladu (20 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Tras el fachaleco, llega el FACHAPLUMA, próximo desfile de Ortega Smith....


----------



## Akira. (20 Ene 2022)

Ropa cutre para gente cutre.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

Son útiles, no pesan nada, se enrollan y fiesta, abrigan bastante.

Lo uso para ir a la montaña.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Norway Geographic es más demigrante aún, solo los más retarded llevan una chupa de esa marca.



El summum del retraso sobretodo si son progres, y llaman facha a la bandera de hezpein mientras de pasean con la mierda de Noruega.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Un puto gorro que los españoles no saben ni qué son. Luego en Rusia todo dios con gorro y te preguntas
> el por qué hasta que lo vives.



Calvos españordos abrigados a tope y con la calva a pelo o aún teniendo pelo o poco, no ven los retrasados que pierden como el 40% del calor por arriba aparte de llegar congelados y las orejas tiesas


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Llevan ya de moda mas de 10 años.
> Si, son horrorosos, creo que se empezaron a poner de moda con algunos furgolistas llevandolos, luego todo los tios como borregos empezaron a llevarlos y mas adelante tias.



El boom fue hace solo 3 años y todavía sigue. No hay tienda de ropa que no tenga sus Michelin.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Madre mía,las michelin esas darán mucho calor y serán ligeras pero es que son horribles y además no sabía que eran tan caras.
> Con lo que mola llevar una chaqueta, chamarra o abrigo bien elegante y una bonita bufanda
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Caras? Sí por 30-40€ las hay


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> lo peor son los gordos que se ponen eso, si que parecen el michelin



Los gordos no se abrigan, la grasa ya les abriga, pasan calor con poco que se pongan.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Caras? Sí por 30-40€ las hay



Esos son sintéticos. No hace falta que tengan bandas Michelín pero se las ponen para aparentar que son de pluma. En estos si no de ponen esas bandas la pluma se cae.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Ene 2022)

Abrigo de paño. Lo llamaban condón, porque llevaba un pijo dentro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Ene 2022)

Los edredones de plumas tienen un riesgo muy bajo de provocar fibrosis pulmonar, llamada "neumonitis por hipersensibilidad por edredón de plumas", que puede ser aguda y durar entre unos días y meses, o bien se puede encontrar en la fase crónica, la cual puede acabar en fibrosis pulmonar.

Esta enfermedad provoca *una inflamación en el pulmón consecutiva *a la exposición a las plumas, pero no hay que alarmar, no enferman todos los que se exponen a ellas, sino que hay un número reducido de personas que están predispuestas genéticamente a padecer la inflamación. Algunos de los síntomas de esta patología en la forma aguda son la *fiebre o febrícula y ahogo al realizar esfuerzo físico*. En la forma crónica se va sucediendo poco a poco en el tiempo y, muchas veces, en la fase avanzada, desemboca en fibrosis pulmonar que causa síntomas como tos o ahogo al caminar, lo que se conoce como disnea.


----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (20 Ene 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Yo tengo hace años una bomber de una conocida casa americana y esta como nueva. No me gusta que se vean los logos por eso solo la utilizo para sacar la basura y cosas asi. No digo marcas que muchos se escandalizan











gorda a estribor


----------



## Sandy Ravage (20 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece un producto de puta madre.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se hacen así para que las plumas no se vayan abajo que parecéis tontos.
> 
> Para mi los Moncler, Canada Goose y los North Face son los mejores.
> 
> Hace dos meses me he comprado este plumas de Moncler , modelo Maya, un clásico de la firma que me encanta.



Que guapa la chica.


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Ene 2022)

Op tonto del haba y pobre caga hilo.

Abrigan de la hostia y no pesan. Que mas da lo que parezcas ?


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Op tonto del haba y pobre caga hilo.
> 
> Abrigan de la hostia y no pesan. Que mas da lo que parezcas ?



Vienes de ForoCoches? Lo pregunto porque todo encaja, de allí os echan por insultar y además todos los mensajitos cortos y simplones.


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Ene 2022)

Efecto malote


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

No me gustan esos abrigos, me parecen poco elegantes y de garrulos.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (20 Ene 2022)

Lo yonkis heroinomanos de los 80-90 con sus chándals de tergal iban más presentables


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (20 Ene 2022)

Ya hace un par de años que se ha extendido esta horripilante moda. Los fabrican desde las marcas más baratillas y *PACO *hasta las de lujo, siendo todos igualmente feos. No sé que perra le ha entrado a la gente de disfrazarse de moñeco de Michelín, los normies me parecen cada dia más raritos.


----------



## Turgot (20 Ene 2022)

Últimas novedades de 1998 en el foro de los niños rata


----------



## Tyler·Durden (20 Ene 2022)

El problema es verlo como una moda, en efecto. Es una prenda acojonantemente buena para el uso para le que está concebida.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (21 Ene 2022)

No sale mas a cuenta rehusar plumas de hace años que tengas por ahí guardados?

No tenian la mierda esa brillantosa cani , ni los micromichelines, eran mayores, asi que menos puntos por los que escapar las plumas y tejidos mas majos.

Te valian para invierno y alta montaña, pero vaya mas molestos de llevar y mas pesados que los 2-3 piezas que se usan ahroa.

El polar y la chaqueta con goretex son lo mejor, ahora no se que hay diferente que aun pesa menos y dicen que no se necesita polar, pero el polar es lo mas efectivo unido a lo de fuera.

Son transpirables y en caso de mucha lluvia o nieve van MEJOR.

Lo bueno de los plumas su amortiguacion para caidas y cosas asi vaya.

Nosotros teniamos esos abrigos guardados para modo mad max mas en el pueblo, mis padres tienen alguno que aun usan de antes.

Eso si en edredones que abriguen lo mejor, porque sin plumas la cantidad de mantas es brutal y te aplastan para dormir, lo bueno del edredon de plumas fue evitar eso.

Respecto a ese video de las ocas o patos maltratados asi al arrancarles plumas me quedo un poco atonito, no creo que en todas partes sea asi de cruel, pongo ejemplo a cuando esquilan ovejas vaya, nada que ver y estan mas preparadas para ello.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> No sale mas a cuenta rehusar plumas de hace años que tengas por ahí guardados?
> 
> No tenian la mierda esa brillantosa cani , ni los micromichelines, eran mayores, asi que menos puntos por los que escapar las plumas y tejidos mas majos.
> 
> ...



"_Respecto a ese video de las ocas o patos maltratados asi al arrancarles plumas me quedo un poco atonito, no creo que en todas partes sea asi de cruel, pongo ejemplo a cuando esquilan ovejas vaya, nada que ver y estan mas preparadas para ello."_





Feathers Ripped From Live Birds for Coats and Pillows - UPC Winter-Spring 2013 Poultry Press



"
El 30 de noviembre de 2012 se publicó en Internet un informe del _Daily Mail del Reino Unido. Para ver el informe completo, incluido el vídeo, en el sitio web de la UPC, vaya a _www.upc-online.org/ducks/ y desplácese hacia abajo hasta Feathers ripped de espaldas de pájaros y heridas abiertas cosidas sin alivio del dolor: el costo bárbaro de su abrigo de invierno .

Resumen de la UPC:

El plumón es las suaves plumas del pecho de las aves. La ropa con relleno de plumón hecha y vendida por Armani, Ralph Lauren, Benetton, Gap y otros diseñadores está de moda. El relleno de gran parte de esta ropa se origina en granjas donde se arrancan las plumas de los cuerpos de los gansos vivos, dejándolos sangrando y doloridos. Otros rellenos de plumas (alrededor del 98 por ciento de todas las plumas según la Asociación Europea de Plumones y Plumas) son subproductos de las industrias del foie gras y la carne de pato. El plumón más preciado es el despojado a mano de aves vivas, porque el despojo mecánico de las aves sacrificadas afecta la calidad del producto. Las plumas se extraen del pecho, la espalda, debajo de las alas y el cuello del ave.

Marcus Mueller, un investigador de la organización benéfica de animales Four Paws, sigue la pista de las brigadas húngaras de desplume: hombres y mujeres que van de granja en granja despojando a los gansos vivos de sus plumas. Hay brigadas de desplume en Polonia, Ucrania, Rusia y Moldavia, pero Hungría es la mayor fuente europea de plumón vendido en productos del Reino Unido. El mayor proveedor de plumas y plumones del mundo para diseñadores y tiendas es la empresa estadounidense Allied Feather & Down.

Muchos gansos son despojados más de una vez. Los gansos grises, criados para foie gras, se despluman una o dos veces antes de sacrificarlos a las 26 semanas de edad. El investigador Mueller dice: “Los hombres y mujeres de las brigadas trabajan sin sentir, agarrando a los gansos aterrorizados por las alas o las patas, a veces rompiéndolos, siempre lastimándolos, mientras les arrancan las plumas a las aves”.

Cuando termina el desplumado, los trabajadores cosen las heridas sangrantes de las aves con una aguja e hilo sin anestesia. Unas 5 semanas después, cuando las plumas han vuelto a crecer, se repite el proceso. Las plumas de tres o cuatro gansos llenan un abrigo. Las plumas de un ganso llenan una almohada.

Los fabricantes y minoristas que
que dicen que no usan plumón de aves desplumadas vivas no pueden probar su afirmación. Marcus Mueller explica: “Las brigadas van de granja en granja despojando a las aves a medida que avanzan, luego las plumas se venden a corredores e intermediarios que mezclan plumas arrancadas en vivo con las recuperadas de animales sacrificados, según la calidad de la mezcla que piden sus clientes. por." [Nota de UPC: esto se asemeja a cómo funciona la cadena de suministro de "huevos alternativos" en la que los huevos de gallinas enjauladas en batería, gallinas "criadas en libertad", gallinas "libres de jaula", "orgánicas", etc. pueden mezclarse en el camino al supermercado.]

Las aves que no son desplumadas vivas, pero cuyas plumas se usan como almohadas, edredones y ropa, no sufren menos. Si se crían para obtener foie gras (producto alimenticio para el hígado graso), se les introducen tubos en la garganta varias veces al día para alimentarlos a la fuerza hasta que sus hígados tengan un tamaño diez veces mayor que el normal. Si están destinados a la carne de ganso, pato o pollo, sufren lo mismo que todos los animales confinados en edificios industriales sucios y plagados de enfermedades y luego sacrificados.

Sí, incluso las plumas de pollo de matadero se utilizan como relleno de almohadas y abrigos, junto con las plumas de dos mil millones de patos de matadero en todo el mundo cada año.




NUNCA compre un abrigo, una chaqueta, un edredón, una almohada o cualquier otra prenda o ropa de cama rellena o decorada con plumón o plumas (o piel o vellón). Leer etiquetas. Si se trata de plumón/plumas u otros productos animales, omita la compra y elija un artículo fabricado únicamente con materiales sintéticos. Informe al departamento de servicio al cliente de la tienda cómo se originan los productos rellenos de plumón/pluma y por qué nunca los comprará. Hay muchos productos súper cálidos sin plumas disponibles. Informe a su familia y amigos y manténgase alerta a las oportunidades de escribir cartas al editor y participar en foros de medios en línea sobre la crueldad de los productos de plumón/pluma.

Cuando haga reservaciones de hotel, haga arreglos con anticipación
para tener solo almohadas rellenas de fibra/poliéster en su habitación cuando llegue. Explique que quiere esta garantía igual que no fumar. Cuando llegue a la recepción el día de su llegada, reitere su solicitud de almohadas sin plumas, y cuando llegue a su habitación, ¡examine las almohadas! Retira las fundas de almohada hasta llegar a la almohada y LEE LA ETIQUETA. Dirá si el relleno de la almohada es plumón/plumas o poliéster. Si hay almohadas de plumón/plumas en su habitación, llame a la recepción y solicite que las retiren de inmediato y las reemplacen con almohadas sin plumas. Informe cortésmente al personal del hotel que usted es ALÉRGICO AL ABUSO ANIMAL y que su "política de almohadas" influirá en sus futuras elecciones de hotel.

Insta a LOEWS HOTELS & RESORTS a reemplazar sus almohadas de plumas por almohadas sin plumas. Explique sus razones y solicite una respuesta por escrito. Contacto:


----------



## Vivoenalemania (21 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Calvos españordos abrigados a tope y con la calva a pelo o aún teniendo pelo o poco, no ven los retrasados que pierden como el 40% del calor por arriba aparte de llegar congelados y las orejas tiesas



Soy un calvo y estoy ahora mismo a grados bajo 0 con nieve y tan calentito o más que en la cama eso si llevo gorro


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Para el frio para mi la mejor ropa con diferencia en la de la marca Columbia con la membrana interior omni heat, es una capa interior igual que las mantas térmicas pero con agujeros para la transpiración luego puede tener goretex plumas, sintético pero la capa interior omni heat es lo que mas calor da de todo lo que he probado, puedes una chaqueta superfina como la del declathon y manga corta debajo que no pasas frio aunque estes por debajo de cero grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo quería pillarme también unas botas con omni heat este invierno pero mi mujer me sorprendió con unas de the north face que son ultra pesadas pero bueno calientes al fin y al cabo 
La tecnología omni heat es lo mejor que he visto en mi vida en cuanto a calor se refiere y vivo en un país frío


----------

